# DIY Wet-Dry Sump Refugium



## seove (Sep 22, 2014)

Since I set it up the tank 5 months ago and the wet-dry trickle filter and refugium 4 months ago I haven't had many problems with water quality. I've been really happy with it. I changed over to a sand substrate about 3 months ago in both are much easier to keep clean. The critters can easily find left over food and I can easily see detritus when it comes to vacuuming. There's never any dark, dirty water at water changes. 

Plants somewhat of a challenge in this setup because I'm not using Co2 but they have recently taken off. I'm also growing a sweet potato vine in the overflow box and I put the slips in the sump and they are growing faster than the snails can eat them. I also put the yellowing leaves in the sump for the snails and crayfish. Another challenge to plants is that the trickle filter doesn't allow for much accumulation of CO2 but some of the hardy fast-growing plants are doing ok.

[url=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=34898&limit=recent][/URL]


----------

